

Show HN: TweetClock.io. Schedule tweets for announcements. Built w/Ember.js - ahawkins
http://tweetclock.io

======
constantinum
i tried !! but many of us are already using Buffer and other apps, How
different is this ?? apart from clutter and simplicity

~~~
ahawkins
From my understanding Buffer has a schedule and queue. It simply pulls the
first tweet off the queue when next scheduled time comes. TweetClock is for a
different use case. TweetClock creates tweets with a queue of times for each
individual one. So a tweet can be tweeted at multiple specific times. Buffer
only allows tweets to be tweeted once.

